# family photo!



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

The Primarchs cover is up on BL site in great detail.








lol at Mortarion "the stinky", as he's depicted by Neil Roberts.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I like the image, nice to see some differing art styles to what is the norm

angron and magnus do look very small though, Fulgrim looks like a right suck up!


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Horus looks a bit big
maybe it's his armour?

but overall I love it...I hope the WS primarch is featured in a story


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I have to say i don't like it. The only depictions i like in there are Dorn, Lorgar, Khan and Magnus, the others all look a little off. 

Sanguinius wings seem too small (you can't see them).

Angron looks very odd and not like any of his other depictions. 

Horus is just way too big, he was never the largest primarch and his proportions seem wrong. Not to mention there's some cranial issues going on there. 

Fulgrim looks a bit too elfin and that giant golden wing seems out of place. 

Mortarion i reserve judgement on as you can't really see him. I like what i do see of him though. His censor smoke seems overblown though, in Flight it was a very subdued thing just in his facial area.


----------



## hauk119 (Oct 10, 2011)

Horus is waay to big, like half of them have white hair (wtf?) and the random aquila wing seems out of place. Its almost connected to one of them...


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I don't like it to be honest. The proportions seem all off. I've seen much better art from others depicting the Primarchs.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Seeing how Neil did today's blog he brought up a good point on how he wants to keep continuity with his artwork throughout his heresy books. I bring this up bc he mentions how he tried to keep the primarchs the same as his other covers and mentions Tales of Heresy. Did not know that was Angron on the cover. Totally passed me by. I've asked who the marine one the cover is before but no one knew so guess the question is finally answered. Was I the only one who didn't know? Haha


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

brianizbrewtal said:


> Seeing how Neil did today's blog he brought up a good point on how he wants to keep continuity with his artwork throughout his heresy books. I bring this up bc he mentions how he tried to keep the primarchs the same as his other covers and mentions Tales of Heresy. Did not know that was Angron on the cover. Totally passed me by. I've asked who the marine one the cover is before but no one knew so guess the question is finally answered. Was I the only one who didn't know? Haha


Hey cool, I never noticed that!! Really did remind me of the guy riding the giant elephont in LOTR movies or Dhalsim in Street Fighter ))

Lorgar is missing his script tattoos on his head though...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

If ever there was a random quote: 
_"As a quick way of visualising it, I was thinking this would be like the Live Aid ’85 concert for Space Marines and an unseen Emperor was to be their Freddie Mercury."_

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Neil-Roberts-guest-blog.html


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

I have always imagined Angron to be a butch giant...but in this picture, though I know he's leaning forward as it would seem, he seems kinds puny compared to the rest....like a very angry puny child that grows up having a big napoleon complex (lol, I think we just found out the reason why Angron is so angry all the time!)









BTW @ Rems - you can easily see Sanguinius' wings in the photo, they're not too small...look at them sprouting way above Sanguinuis in the background...


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Chaosveteran said:


> I have always imagined Angron to be a butch giant...but in this picture, though I know he's leaning forward as it would seem, he seems kinds puny compared to the rest....like a very angry puny child that grows up having a big napoleon complex (lol, I think we just found out the reason why Angron is so angry all the time!)


He's standing next to Magnus, they're all supposed to look small next to him.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Any word if they are going to sell a poster of this cover? Might be my first poster purchase =)


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Grendelrt said:


> Any word if they are going to sell a poster of this cover? Might be my first poster purchase =)


It's a HH cover and a Primarchs cover at that...my bet is they most certainly will sell a poster for this


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Can someone name all the primarchs from left to right? I'm not sure who the two are to the right of Khan.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lorgar and Dorn are to the (camera) right of the Khan.

Lorgar however is depicted pretty terribly I feel. Not that it takes too much from the overall image.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

someone over at GW towers should be telling the FW design team to make those chaps into models based on that artwork


----------

